# hottest names in pigeon racing nowadays



## Dencio (May 24, 2007)

I was just wondering who are the hottest names in pigeon racing right now. I have been away from this sport for around 8 years now and I'd like to get back into it. Need your help guys to somewhat keep me up tp date. Thanx


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

This site will give you an idea of who is hot in Europe
http://www.pipa.be/
Some young guns that are hot would be Marcel Sanger, Koopman, Verkerk, Jos Thone, etc. Koopman finished well in the World Ace Challenge in Texas. As did Herbots. 

As for here in the states, I would think that you look to the futurity results. You could also look at this website http://www.gulfcoasthomingclub.com/
for some info on fliers. There is also Mike Ganus, Crazy Al, Chuck Lohman, Warren Smith, CBS, Red Rose, and the list goes on. There is hundreds of fliers who can win on any given day. 

As for so called strains that are winning, I would look to the trusty Janssens, Vandebellies - can't spell that word, Engels, Verkerks, Van Elsakers, etc. The old trusty strains are still winning. I know I am opening a can of worms with others on these comments, but just trying to give you an idea.

What is the purpose of you asking? Are you looking to aquire birds? Are you getting back into flying? 

Randy


----------

